
Ask HN: What are you most proud of? - chirau
This is a common interview questions. I&#x27;d love to see the varietyof answers people would give if not under the pressure of an interview.
======
yesenadam
Hmm.. I'm don't feel _proud_ of anything--can't think of anything. On fb I see
Proud to be Colombian, Proud to be Christian, Proud to be Me..they all sound a
little strange to me. _What, I didn 't get the job?!_

